# folosirea cuvintelor "îmi" si "ma"



## Jorggito

Buna seara tuturor, în primul loc as vrea sa ma prezint, ma numesc Jorge, si sunt un baiat spaniol care învata limba româna de acum 2 ani.
Din pacate mi-e imposibil sa tastez cu toate literele a limbei româna.
Desi cred ca pot sa înteleg aproape tot si iar lumea poate sa-ma înteleaga când vorbesc româneste, am niste întrebari pe care n-am putut afla nici-un raspuns pâna acum.

În general stiu când trebuie sa folosesc "îmi" si "ma", pai când vorbim despre un complement direct, se face cu "ma" si când e indirect cu "îmi".Totusi, uneori, mi-e greu de stiut care trebuie sa folosesc.

De exemplu: cel mai greu pentru mine este "îmi faci" sau "ma faci", eu cred ca am auzit amândoi, dar nu sunt sigur suta la suta, poate fiecare unu se foloseste într-un sens. Eu cred ca "ma faci" tot înseamna "faci de mine" , de exemplu: ma faci trist. Dar zicem "îmi faci" când vorbim despre altceva; "mi-ai facut niste sarmale" , nu stiu daca gresesc.
Dar când dupa verbul vine alt verb, nu stiu cum merge, se spune: Ma faci sa stiu? sau Îmi faci sa stiu? 

Daca puteti raspunde, v-as multumi din suflet. Salutari din Andalucia!


----------



## adrian.cobusteanu

Hola,

En el principio lo tienes correcto.

Sí, _*ma* faci trist _(pe mine ma faci trist), _*ma* superi, bucuri, surprinzi, etc (_*me *haces feliz, un sorpresa , etc) 

y

_*imi *faci o omleta ((tu me haces) a *mi*/para *mi* una tortilla), *imi *fac temele (ago *mi* tarreas)_

_solo te equivocaste en la ultima, seria_

_*ma* faci sa stiu, *ma* faci sa plang (*me *haces llorar)_

_pero fijate en _

_*imi* face placere, (a *mi *me produce/da placer)_

_Espero que te ayuda un pochito, ¿vale?_

_Hasta luego (desde Tenerife)_

_Adrián_

_P.S. Disculpe mi nivel bajo en castilliano_


----------



## mikey21

Hola Jorggito, ¡tu rumano es muy bueno! 

Para hacer la diferencia entre "îmi faci" y "mă faci" puedes pensar al inglés porque es el mismo. Creo que en español es una forma para los ambos.

"(tu) îmi faci" - "you are making me"

"(tu) mă faci" - "you make me"

Otro más para este, "mă faci" es una indioma en rumano: "de ce *mă faci* urât?" - "¿Porque *dices que soy* feo?"

Y para tu pregunta "Mă faci să stiu?" es corecto, pero no suena mejor, "mă ajuţi să înteleg?" (¿Me ayudas entender?)

Otro más, para "y", casi nunca puedes utilizar "şi" y "iar" tambien..es como dices "y y" en su mensaje...Puedes cuanto dices "şi iar o să o fac" ("y otra vez voy a hacerlo") aqui "iar" significa "otra vez".

Escusa mi espanol y ¡buena suerte con tu rumano!


----------



## alinapopi

Hola, Jorge,

Mi más sincera enhorabuena por tus esfuerzos y buen hacer!! Estoy encantada de ver esto. Lo haces muy bien y, como veo que estudias el rumano a fondo, me he permitido hacerte unas pequeñas correcciones.

Como bien decías, _ma _se usa cuando se trata de complementos directos, mientras que _imi _es indirecto. En cuanto a un verbo seguido por otro verbo, la primera versión que has dado es la correcta, aunque no se me ocurren otras. La explicación es la misma: _ma _como complemento directo.

Estaremos a tu disposición para cualquier otra cosa que necesites.

Saludos desde Valladolid.








Jorggito said:


> Buna seara tuturor, în primul loc as vrea sa ma prezint, ma numesc Jorge, si sunt un baiat spaniol care învata limba româna de acum 2 ani.
> Din pacate mi-e imposibil sa tastez cu toate literele a limbei => *limbii *român*e*.
> Desi cred ca pot sa înteleg aproape tot *si / iar* (usa una sola conyucción) lumea poate sa-ma *sa ma *înteleaga când vorbesc româneste, am niste întrebari pe *=> la *care n-am putut afla nici-un raspuns pâna acum.
> 
> În general stiu când trebuie sa folosesc "îmi" si "ma", pai (su uso aquí no sirve para nada) când vorbim despre un complement direct, se face cu "ma" si când e indirect cu "îmi".Totusi, uneori, mi-e greu de stiut *=> sa stiu pe *care trebuie sa*-l* folosesc.
> 
> De exemplu: cel mai greu pentru mine este "îmi faci" sau "ma faci", eu cred ca am auzit amândoi *=> ambele versiuni*, dar nu sunt sigur suta la suta, poate fiecare unu (_fiecare _se usa solo aquí) se foloseste într-un sens. Eu cred ca "ma faci" tot (no me doy cuenta por qué lo has usado) înseamna "faci de mine" (_faci din mine_ creo que suena mejor), de exemplu: ma faci trist. Dar zicem "îmi faci" când vorbim despre altceva; "mi-ai facut niste sarmale" , nu stiu daca gresesc.
> Dar când dupa verbul *=> verb *(sin artículo) vine alt verb, nu stiu cum merge, se spune: Ma faci sa stiu? sau Îmi faci sa stiu?
> 
> Daca puteti raspunde, v-as multumi din suflet. Salutari din Andalucia!


----------



## mikey21

Cómo Alina ha dicho es corecto y algo más:



Jorggito said:


> Buna seara tuturor, în primul loc ("în primul rând" es la expresión) as vrea sa ma prezint, ma numesc Jorge, si sunt un baiat spaniol care învata limba româna de acum (no necesitas "acum", no es cómo es en español "de hace 2 años" es como "de 2 años") 2 ani.



Soy nuevo aquí y espero que no hago mal cuanto estoy escribiendo eso.

Ahora si ves errores en mi español, por favor, corregirme.


----------



## Liantasse

Bună, Jorggito! Îmi pare rău, eu nu ştiu spaniolă, deci îţi răspund în româneşte. 

În legătură cu ultima ta întrebare (ce se întîmplă cînd sînt două verbe, unul după celălalt) : nu cred că se poate spune niciodată _îmi faci să..._ .
_Mă faci să..._ cu verbul la persoana a doua, este folosit, dar mai ales în vorbirea familiară, şi în contexte negative. 

Exemple: 
_Mă faci să înnebunesc. _
_Mă faci să te iau la bătaie. _

Sensul este: _mă obligi să._ 

Alte exemple: 
_Vrei să mă faci să renunţ? _
_Nu mă face să plec! _
_A spus o glumă în timp ce eu beam apă. M-a făcut să mă înec!_

Tot pe ideea de cauzalitate, se mai spune:

_M-a făcut să cred că mă place._
_M-a făcut să merg pe jos, cînd am fi putut merge cu maşina._
_Băutura mă face să uit de necazuri._

Mai există şi expresia _m-a făcut de ruşine_ sau _m-a făcut de rîsul lumii._

Cam astea sînt contextele care-mi vin în minte pentru _mă face să..._
Sper să-ţi fie de ajutor!


----------

